# Appledore North Devon



## paulhelenwilko (Feb 22, 2018)

Probably old news... This carpark is right on the estuary front near the church in Appledore, interestingly it appears the caravan club lent a hand with the signage....





Paul and Helen.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Feb 22, 2018)

Ha ha.  Took me a little time to twig!

Keith


----------



## alcam (Feb 22, 2018)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Ha ha.  Took me a little time to twig!
> 
> Keith



Don't know anything about CC maybe why I don't get it . Lots of instructions ?
I do know when I stayed there I was pretty sure I overpaid


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 22, 2018)

We stay there quite often, £5 overnight till 10.00am, toilets, good pubs and band concerts by the harbour in the summer. 

Last time I spoke to the 'ticket-checker' he said there were some locals trying to get MH over-nighting stoppe;, same old story, a few abuse it and the rest suffer.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 22, 2018)

We've stayed here, quite like it. Pub up the road with a fish and chip shop next door let you bring the food in 

When are the concerts?


----------



## alcam (Feb 22, 2018)

Edina said:


> We stay there quite often, £5 overnight till 10.00am, toilets, good pubs and band concerts by the harbour in the summer.
> 
> Last time I spoke to the 'ticket-checker' he said there were some locals trying to get MH over-nighting stoppe;, same old story, a few abuse it and the rest suffer.



Only been once but had excellent fish and chips which the pub next doorish allows you to eat in the pub . Good blues band (ear friendly in , I think , same pub) later on . If motorhomers ARE using these small businesses enlist their support .


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 22, 2018)

There's an echo in here lol.


----------



## alcam (Feb 22, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> There's an echo in here lol.



Indeed Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 22, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> We've stayed here, quite like it. Pub up the road with a fish and chip shop next door let you bring the food in
> 
> When are the concerts?



Monday evenings in the summer, opposite the Seagate pub


----------



## maureenandtom (Feb 22, 2018)

Edina said:


> We stay there quite often, £5 overnight till 10.00am, toilets, good pubs and band concerts by the harbour in the summer.
> 
> Last time I spoke to the 'ticket-checker' he said there were some locals trying to get MH over-nighting stoppe;, same old story, a few abuse it and the rest suffer.




I don't think that's ever true.  When you investigate how many complaints there have been over, say, three years;  there never are more than two or three - and mostly not even that many.   I think it's more a few complain and we suffer.

I also think we're too quick to take the blame on ourselves.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2018)

I seem to go to Appledore at least once every year and have never seen anyone doing anything silly, but there are signs in the toilets about not emptying cassettes in the there, so presumably people do make a mess. The car park attendant does seem fairly lenient with foreigners who can't understand that copy of "War and Peace" that acts as payment instructions.
I have seen people park on the hill above the car park, next to the church to, presumably, save £5.00.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 23, 2018)

maureenandtom said:


> *I don't think that's ever true*.  When you investigate how many complaints there have been over, say, three years;  there never are more than two or three - and mostly not even that many.   I think it's more a few complain and we suffer.
> 
> I also think we're too quick to take the blame on ourselves.



I can assure you that what I have written is completely true and locals I have spoken to have told me the same.

When were you last at Appledore and who did you speak to, to arrive at your conclusion that what I wrote was untrue?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2018)

We stayed there a couple of years back and had a quiet night. No sign of any youngsters but the weather was foul which probably kept them inside somewhere.

The parking attendant pointed out the parking spaces we could use and overhang into a " void " then, so long as our wheels fitted inside the bay we only needed to buy 1 ticket   :dance:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2018)

In a place like Appledore, with a large number of holiday homes and not many full time locals then their opinions are important. As I have said before, a chat in the local with a councillor hoping to get re elected counts more than an official complaint. The guy who looks after the toilets certainly takes a pride in his domain and would most certainly let any one who will listen know of his problems with people messing up his toilets.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Feb 23, 2018)

*Compliments.....*

I thought I would have a look at the council web site, there is a list of car parks that  motorhomes are welcome (see attached).

Also when I searched 'motorhome' there was only one occurence in minutes and that was a site owner complaining that the council were too cheap and doing her out of business.

Interestingly on their website their was a complaints link and a compliments link ! So it occurred to me that we are too quick to complain and this council needed thanking for welcoming motorhomes.

I thought it may be a good idea if  more of us sent an email to express our gratitude, rather than just write on the forum. The link is here :

Torridge District Council

Maybe this can offset the complaints from locals.

Paul

View attachment torridge council.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 23, 2018)

paulhelenwilko said:


> I thought I would have a look at the council web site, there is a list of car parks that  motorhomes are welcome (see attached).
> 
> Also when I searched 'motorhome' there was only one occurence in minutes and that was a site owner complaining that the council were too cheap and doing her out of business.
> 
> ...



Some of us have already done it


----------



## maureenandtom (Feb 24, 2018)

Edina said:


> I can assure you that what I have written is completely true and locals I have spoken to have told me the same.
> 
> When were you last at Appledore and who did you speak to, to arrive at your conclusion that what I wrote was untrue?




I don't doubt what you say.  I take exception to the “few spoiling for the rest of us”,    Over, maybe, ten years I've investigated, using the Freedom of Information Act, just how many complaints the public make.

Often I've documented the results on here.  There are never complaints in numbers of any significance.    The public outrage councils often tell us about is not borne out by the number of complaints.   Never.

Let me give you a very recent example  Councillor Keith Eeles in Llanddulas emailed the council that we were approaching the time of year when the council would again be inundated by complaints from the public.  I emailed Cllr Eeles and asked him about it and he had only received one – though he, himself, had also made two  – so three from Keith Eeles but only one was from a member of the public...

So, under the Freedom of Information Act, I asked for details of complaints.    Over three years, it's documented on this site, https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...as-fines-issued-14.html?highlight=#post893279 the council had received seven complaints.   All but two were about our presence (flouting difficult to see signs).   Two were about alleged anti-social behaviour.  Keith Eeles seemed surprised that I was given a copy of his email.

There are never, in my experience, a significant number of complaints.   If I, again did the same for N Devon and for Torridge then I'm certain eh results would be the same. The general public has no sense of outrage  though I'm sure isolated individuals do.   As a group we are far too quick to take blame and, if we do, it's no wonder councils feel able to ban us.   _“Look at you, you accept you're to blame.  We are justified in putting a stop to you.”_

Yes, I'm an annual visitor to N Devon.   No, I've never stayed overnight in the permitted Torridge car parks but I think I  possibly had a hand in their introduction following on from my activities in Ilfracombe and Barnstaple – documented somewhere on here..

It's nice to see some of us taking a hand in supporting permitted overnighting through their website.   I'd like to see all of us doing the same.


----------



## Full Member (Feb 24, 2018)

*Indeed..............*



Edina said:


> Some of us have already done it



...........we have!

Colin


----------



## alcam (Feb 28, 2018)

Full Member said:


> ...........we have!
> 
> Colin



Likewise . Maybe we should be looking for more opportunities to hand out praise . I think it would be appreciated and beneficial for all


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 28, 2018)

I've sent a message too.


----------



## suefone (Mar 11, 2018)

*newby here*

Hello newby here  . We have just go ourselfs a campervan, I like the sound of this pub with music and a chipie next door plus £5 overnight parking:wave:
please may I ask what the name of the pub you are refering too thank you  sue


----------



## alcam (Mar 13, 2018)

suefone said:


> Hello newby here  . We have just go ourselfs a campervan, I like the sound of this pub with music and a chipie next door plus £5 overnight parking:wave:
> please may I ask what the name of the pub you are refering too thank you  sue



Pretty sure its the Champ . Not hard to find


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 13, 2018)

The one with the chippy opposite that lets you eat your f&c in the pub is The Coach and Horses and the chippy is called The Royal Plaice. They are in Market street which runs parallel to the road alongside the harbour.

Streetmap.co.uk -  Map of EX39 1PW


----------



## alcam (Mar 13, 2018)

Edina said:


> The one with the chippy opposite that lets you eat your f&c in the pub is The Coach and Horses and the chippy is called The Royal Plaice. They are in Market street which runs parallel to the road alongside the harbour.
> 
> Streetmap.co.uk -  Map of EX39 1PW



Obviously this is a standard arrangement in Appledore . Just checked , chippy I went to was Sylvesters and pub was the Champ


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 13, 2018)

alcam said:


> Obviously this is a standard arrangement in Appledore . Just checked , chippy I went to was Sylvesters and pub was the Champ



Haven't used that one, but makes you wonder why more places don't do it.


----------



## suefone (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you that’s great I believe the champ has live music which I love. There is pebbles I Watchet which let you eat fish n chips from next door, it’s a great pub with live music . Sadly  though there is no overnight parking in Watchet, we will make appledor our first night out in the campervan. Sue:heart:


----------

